
On the Phenomenon of Bullshit Jobs (2013) - Osiris30
http://strikemag.org/bullshit-jobs/
======
api
Repost, but a great article.

~~~
greenyoda
Interesting discussion from a previous posting:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8561080](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8561080)

